# Coffee Supplies UK



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean has started a new Facebook page called Coffee Supplies UK. If you get chance, visit the page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Coffee-Supplies-UK/311931335580499

and 'Like' it!

thanks!!

Andy


----------

